# Eiweißabschäumer



## Peter. (4. Apr. 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ab sofort machen wir unser Naturtrübes selbst! 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich bereits versucht, den Schaum, der sich in der ersten Filterkammer sammelt, irgendwie zu entfernen. In dieser Kammer ist nichts weiteres drin als ein Sack Muschelkalk und mein Erstversuch eines Abschäumers.

 

Geschäumt hat es ja, aber das mit dem Abscheiden klappte nicht.

 

Neues Jahr neues Glück und ein langes Wochenende vor der Tür, haben mich veranlasst, dieses Problem ein wenig zu optimieren. Kurz im Forum gestöbert, bin ich auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Also ohne Frühstück schnell noch in den Baumarkt, bevor dieser für's Wochenende die Türen schließt.
Zusammengesteckt und... und ...

   

da kommt der erste Tropfen ! 

Heute morgen sah das dann schon so aus.

 

Ich habe die Brühe mal ins Glas gekippt und den Vergleich mit dem Teichwasser gemacht.

 

Und es scheint ja irgend etwas abgeschieden worden zu sein.

Na dann prost


----------



## scholzi (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

 Peter...
na dann 
wenn du jetzt noch Teichwasser durch den EWS leitest siehts dann so aus.


----------



## Xeal (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo !
Das schaut ja prima aus. 

Erzähl doch noch ein bisschen was dazu, wie du den Abschäumer genau betreibst. 

Funktioniert der Abschäumer nach dieser Skizze ? 







Mit was für einer Pumpe betreibst du ihn ? 

Ich habe es damals nämlich genauso gemacht, allerdings ohne erfolg. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## scholzi (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Holger...
also meiner funktioniert auch nach dieser Skizze von Hofi und bei mir wollte das auch nicht richtig funktionieren!
Ich habe dann oben unter Wasserstand noch ein Pumpenanschluss angebaut und jage da noch so ca 3000 Liter vom Filter durch.
Das Ergebnis siehst du oben


----------



## Peter. (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Holger,

im Prinzip ist das genau der Plan. Die Wasserlinie ist ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe wie Plan eingezeichnet. Statt des T- Stücks habe ich halt ein 87° Bogen genommen und dann die Reduzierung auf DN40. Als Haupt- Rohr verwende ich ein 50cm Stück DN100. Zurzeit ist als Pumpe eine Elite 802 mit zwei Luftsteinen verbaut. Das Ganze passt gerade so, dass die Stegklappe noch zugeht. Bevor ich den Filterdeckel mit einer Öffnung versehe will ich aber noch ein wenig experimentieren. Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn das Aufschäumen durch das einlaufende Wasser in den Filter, wie bei meinem Erstlingsversuch, funktionieren würde.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter. (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Robert,

anfangs hatte ich das mit Deinem Teichwasser im EWS ja nicht verstanden, ich habe da ja auch Teichwasser drin, aber nun hat's bei mir geklickt.



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Holger...
> also meiner funktioniert auch nach dieser Skizze von Hofi und bei mir wollte das auch nicht richtig funktionieren!
> Ich habe dann oben unter Wasserstand noch ein Pumpenanschluss angebaut und jage da noch so ca 3000 Liter vom Filter durch.
> Das Ergebnis siehst du oben



Darauf hin habe ich das Ganze nochmal umgebaut.

 

Jetzt geht der Filterzulauf in den EWS. Damit ist ständiger Wassertausch garantiert.
Ob mein abgeschiedenes Wasser dann morgen auch so aussieht wie bei Dir bezweifele ich.
Das ist ja ein naturtrübes Dunkel.
Sag doch mal bitte wie viel kommt den da am Tag an Flüssigkeit so zusammen? Bei mir war es jetzt ca. 1/2 Liter in 24 Stunden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## scholzi (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*



> Sag doch mal bitte wie viel kommt den da am Tag an Flüssigkeit so zusammen? Bei mir war es jetzt ca. 1/2 Liter in 24 Stunden.


Das kommt natürlich auf den Proteingehalt des Wasser an aber mehr als 1/2 Liter wirst du da nicht raus bekommen.


----------



## Peter. (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Besten Dank für die Info! 

So bin ich mir sicher, nicht nur Wasser zu entfernen, denn mit mehr Sprudel könnte ich auch noch mehr abscheiden. Deswegen sind jetzt auch nur noch zwei Sprudelsteine im Einsatz.


----------



## Peter. (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Moin!

Der Tag danach:  

Über Nacht ein halber Liter, hier der Vergleich zur Brühe von gestern.
Das Wasser des Zulaufs direkt abzuschäumen hat sich gelohnt. Das Wasser ist deutlich dunkler.
Besten Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

 Peter
das klingt doch super
Ich hab da auch noch über Wasserstand eine Gage aus Putzgewebe eingesetzt.
Dort steht der Schaum stabiler drauf und wird nicht so von darunter wirbelden Wasser zerstört.
Feintuning kannst du noch über den Wasserstand versuchen.


----------



## Peter. (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Robert!


scholzi schrieb:


> ...eine Gage aus Putzgewebe eingesetzt.



Da steh' ich jetzt grad auf dem Schlauch.. 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du eine Lage aus löchrigem Feingewebe meinst bzw. ein Gitter, auf dem der Schaum sich ablegen kann?

Gibbet Fotos?


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Jo...genau  so meine ich das, werd dann mal ein Foto machen.
Ich hab noch ne Frage an dich.....
wie viel Wasser geht durch den EWS........?
Ach und schütte die Brühe nicht einfach so weg, ist ein super Blumendünger


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

so....hier mal das Foto
 
Obs was bringt kann ich dir nicht sagen, hatte es von Anfang an drin!
Aber ich bin sicher das du das testen wirst


----------



## gAudi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auch einen Eiweißabschäumer (Taifun), nur zur Zeit nicht in Betrieb, da man mir sagte, dass sich so der Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser löst und durch CO2 ersetzt wird. Wieso, weiß ich auch nicht!!! 

Kann mir das evtl. mal jemand erklären??? Oder das Gegenteil bestätigen?!

Vielen Dank....

Gruß

         Günni


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hi Günni....
ich finde eher das Gegenteil richtig.


> Also...wenn im Wasser CO2 gelöst ist, entsteht Kohlensäure (H2O+CO2=H2CO3) das gleiche passiert bei der Selters(Wasser mit Sprudel) oder Bierherstellung
> Wenn ich jetzt anfange  Selters zu schütteln, ist irgendwann die Kohlensäure raus und du hast stilles Wasser!
> Das gleich passiert im Teich wenn ich Wasser bewege Bachlauf, Wasserfall oder Sprudelsteine.
> CO2 wird ausgetrieben und der PH-Wert steigt, da ja Säure (Kohlensäure) ausgetrieben wird.
> ...


Sauerstoff kann dadurch nur ausgetrieben werden, wenn sich durch Photosynthese Wasser über 100% gesättigt hat.(über 100% geht nur über Pflanzen, weil nichts anderes so fein O2 abgeben kann)


----------



## Inken (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe den Eiweisabschäumer mal fotografiert um zu zeigen, wie einfach der aufgebaut ist.

 

über die beiden 87° Bögen lässt sich der optimale Wasserstand einstellen. Die Bögen kommen auf den Zulauf der Filtertonne. Das Wasser fließt vom Spaltsiebfilter direkt in den Abschäumer. 

Ansonsten baumeln da nur zwei Lüftersteine im Rohr. Die Luftschläuche sind je durch ein 6mm Loch gesteckt und halten  die Lüftersteine auf Position.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Frankia (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo inken,

 wäre sehr von Vorteil für "Nachahmer", wenn du mals Details über das Innenleben des EWS veröffentlichen würdest.............

z.B. was tust du, damit sich der Schaum stabilisiert und  nicht an der Obefläche wieder auflöst.
Viele User verwenden hier eine Siebplatte o.ä.?


----------



## Peter. (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Reinhold!

In den zusammen gesteckten Rohren ist überhaupt kein Voudou drinnen. 
Einzig die zwei Lüftersteine baumeln dort an ihren Luftschläuchen herum (ca. 10cm über dem Auslass).

  

An den Auslass ist seit Neuestem noch ein KG 160 Rohr mit Verschlussdeckel als Umlenkung für das ausströmende Wasser montiert, damit der Schmodder vom Filterboden nicht mehr aufgespült wird.

  

Hier sieht man die Schaumbildung einmal ohne und einmal mit Luftsprudler.

  

Der Schaum drückt sich selbst nach oben und wird durch den Bogen langsam in Richtung Auslass geschoben. Kein Schaumstabilisator oder sonstiges. Entscheidend ist die richtige Höhe des Reduzierstückes zur Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Frankia (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Peter,
Super Doku..................
jetzt wird es auch für neue User klar was hinter der Kulisse steckt................

ich habe auch kein "*voudou*" vermutet..............


----------

